# 1899 Tribune Model 450



## alexander55 (Jan 10, 2022)

Thanks to the generosity of another CABEer (and a bit of cash on my part), I am thrilled to have this beautiful example of a Tribune as part of my collection.  Serial #43241. Also want to thank Blue Streak for his generous responses to my questions and for sharing a PDF of the 1899 Tribune catalog with me.  (He will be the next owner of the bike if I ever decide to sell it....which I have NO plans to do.)  Side note:  Some bikes have a little "extra" emotional attachment.  i.e. I am a 7th generation Pennsylvanian.  I lived on the family farm as a child and spent many summers there when my grandparents owned it.  My aunt and uncle own it now and I still visit regularly.  The farm has been in the family since 1789.  This bike was made in Erie, PA...about 60 miles from the family farm.


----------



## catfish (Jan 10, 2022)

Beautiful!


----------



## alexander55 (Jan 10, 2022)

catfish said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you Sir.  I feel very fortunate...


----------



## easyrider (Jan 10, 2022)

i have this


----------



## locomotion (Jan 10, 2022)

that is one incredible bicycle ..... wow
it's perfect!


----------



## alexander55 (Jan 10, 2022)

locomotion said:


> that is one incredible bicycle ..... wow
> it's perfect!



Thank you.  I feel very fortunate!  I'll put some (unglued!) tires on it just to protect the rims when it's not hanging on the wall, but otherwise I certainly don't plan to touch it.  Thanks again.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 10, 2022)

Stunning bicycle Ron!  Congratulations.  I was very close to buying it.  On a trip a cross country trip back in  November I wanted to visit the bike in person; anyway I never got the call back I was promised. The mad money end up getting spent on the Knoll spring frame so it all worked out the way it should have.  I am very glad to hear it went to you.


----------



## alexander55 (Jan 10, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Stunning bicycle Ron!  Congratulations.  I was very close to buying it, was driving across country back in November I wanted to visit in person; anyway I never got the call back I was promised. The mad money end up getting spent on the Knoll spring frame so it all worked out the way it should have.  I am very glad to hear it went to you.



Thanks for the kind response. For what it’s worth, we’d been talking about this one for quite a long time. Thank you again Brant!


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 10, 2022)

Here it is when it was on eBay many yrs ago.  Probably the only photo I saved from the listing.
I really need to start on the restoration of my #450 soon.  It's not nickel though - it's painted.
Nice bike Ron!!  Congratulations as it's a stunner of a machine!


----------



## alexander55 (Jan 10, 2022)

corbettclassics said:


> Here it is when it was on eBay many yrs ago.  Probably the only photo I saved from the listing.
> I really need to start on the restoration of my #450 soon.  It's not nickel though - it's painted.
> Nice bike Ron!!  Congratulations as it's a stunner of a machine!
> 
> View attachment 1546711



Fascinating. Thanks for that history. I didn’t know that part of it.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 11, 2022)

What a bicycle!
Congratulations.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 11, 2022)

Fabulous!

Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## alexander55 (May 30, 2022)

Finally!  Found some nice US Special Racer tires (that still have the little nubs on them) and got them on the Tribune.  I like it better with tires.


----------



## CloeFei (May 30, 2022)

Looks really good


----------



## locomotion (Jun 1, 2022)

alexander55 said:


> Finally!  Found some nice US Special Racer tires (that still have the little nubs on them) and got them on the Tribune.  I like it better with tires.
> 
> View attachment 1636739



great looking bicycle
is it a rider? looks fast


----------



## alexander55 (Jun 1, 2022)

locomotion....No.  I don't ride this one.  It's just too original and I don't want to put my big old body on that saddle or my weight on those lovely wood wheels.  I am quite happy to have it hanging right here by my desk.  (I do take it out to a show now and then.)


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 29, 2022)

Ron - I found some other saved photos in my archives from the original eBay ad in 2011.

Also .. I think I'm going to sell my Tribune #450 .. ( the 450 is the "Factory Racer" and the rarest! )


----------

